# [SOLVED ?] Odtwarzanie filmowych dvd

## lmmsci

Witam, 

problem przedstawia się następująco: jest płytka DVD z filmem, jest zainstalowany xine z odpowiednimi flagami, jest libdvdnav, libdvdread, libdvdcss... Jako zwykły użytkownik nie mogę odtwarzać filmów - xine sugeruje, że być może potrzebuję libdvdcss (które jest zainstalowane). ALE: problem znika, gdy próbuję odtwarzać filmy jako root. Wszystko idzie idealnie... 

Urządzenie dvd jest widziane jako /dev/sr0, jestem dopisany do grupy, która ma do niego dostęp. Nie pomaga regionset, a ja już nie mam pojęcia, co jeszcze można by zrobić...Last edited by lmmsci on Mon Jun 18, 2007 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

mplayer z odpowiednimi flagami

----------

## lmmsci

Hmmm, w zasadzie to poza tym jednym userem (tzn. mną) wszyscy pozostali odtwarzali dvd bez żadnych problemów. Poradziłem sobie inaczej: wywaliłem użytkownika i dodałem go jeszcze raz. Podziałało. Jednak nadal nie znam przyczyny tak dziwacznego zachowywania się xine (i całej reszty, z mplayerem włącznie)...

----------

## lsdudi

to moze by tak solved co łaska??

Zapoznaj się z apelem

----------

## AcidWeb

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> to moze by tak solved co łaska??
> 
> Zapoznaj się z apelem

 

Ochrzaniasz ludzi za brak znajomości APELU a sam go łamiesz.  Patrz punkt 15

----------

## wodzik

ale ty tez to robisz ;]

sorki nie mogelm sie powstrzymac wiem ze lamie regulamin ;D, ale wracajac do tematu @lmmsci w jakich grupach miales usera? nie miales namieszane czasem z uinami czy uidami?

----------

## Raku

Coś mi się wydaje, że kolejna osoba, która zechce bawić się w moderatora nie wnosząc żadnej treści do wątku, dostanie pokazowego bana na tydzień.

Za dużo osób zaczyna pouczać innych.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lmmsci

Nie miałem za bardzo czasu, żeby szybko coś odpisać

@wodzik

jeżeli chodzi o uid/gid - nic nie zmieniałem. Najprawdopodobniej miałem złą konfigurację gdzieś w .dvdcss , może z jakiejś starej wersji albo co... Tak czy inaczej teraz już działa.

----------

